
Seriously Oracle? Who employs you guys? - algorithm_dk
http://oi59.tinypic.com/wvda43.jpg
======
pron
Heh. Probably using a lexical comparison on the version components. Well,
10.10 isn't released yet, so there's still time to fix this.

------
furyg3
As stupid as this is, 10.10 _is_ a horrible product versioning convention.

~~~
mercurial
Why?

~~~
jenkstom
Because 10.10 is actually 10.1

~~~
titaniumdecoy
Really? So the IP address 10.10.10.10 is the same as 1.1.1.1?

------
imwhimsical
Explicit is better than implicit.

------
8ig8
10.10 is beta.

------
felix
10.10 wins.

------
luuio
string comparison lol

------
mahouse
Tinypic in 2014?

~~~
algorithm_dk
Yeah, got used to it. By the way, you can throw anything to the captcha input,
it doesn't actually validate it.

------
Zardoz84
WTF!

------
shekhar101
imgur, Please!

